# Pictures of some baby pigeons with the parents



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here are a few pics of some second round of young birds and the parents


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

awesome pictures and beautiful babys you got there


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ed - Nice pictures bro. Awesome looking youngsters. You've got a flock of red babies!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are adorable, as well as beautiful!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice birds Ed!, bet you wish you made those nest boxes a bit wider...LOL. nothing like family togetherness.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahahaha
I have a new 8x4 breeder section I'm in the process of building
I will make them bigger in that section


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

You are so blessed with babies Ed...Is there anymore to hatchlings soon?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

yes I have 4 pairs sitting on eggs atm


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That little grizzle is adorable. 
Of course, they're ALL adorable..........


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I just got a call from one of the club members.
He is giving me 10 young birds to race this year and 3 are ready to be picked up today 
I cant wait to get off of work today LOL


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, the 2nd pic with the grizzle baby, are those his/her parents? That's a nice combinations...I've been wanting to have a grizzle...When I was 15 my very 1st birds was Grizzle and Indigo mixed with Brown...I wonder who or where can I get a cock or hen grizzle? Anyone?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

yes those are the parents 
If you can wait until after young bird race season is done I MIGHT be able to help you out with a grizzle
dont take that to the bank though
its a big MIGHT


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

what part of NY do you live in?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's why I told you to take lots of pictures of your grizzle. I haven't had many birds molt completely into something different, but look at the feathers on this baby.
The dark red feathers are the baby feathers. The lighter ones are the new feathers coming in.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW
big difference in the colors Renee
I'll be sure to get a lot of pictures before it goes through the first molt


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> I just got a call from one of the club members.
> He is giving me 10 young birds to race this year and 3 are ready to be picked up today
> I cant wait to get off of work today LOL


That's great news! Get pictures.........(like I had to tell ya that...LOL)


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow Ed, your flock is growing by leaps and bounds!


----------

